# 2014 babies... so far



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I wasn't gonna post pix until all the babies were born BUT THEY ARE JUST TOOOOO CUTE !!!!
We have 2 more mommas to go. Y'all please say a prayer because both those girls were a bit young when they were bred.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

They are all very cute but I love the bottom left corner! )


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

That's Spot. His mother is a full-blooded saanan and his father is a spotted boer. Pongo looks exactly like their daddy.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

wow congrats on all of the beauties.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

A Dalmatian goat! All your goats are cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a crop of cutie pies!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Awe very cute! Good luck on the two to come as well!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Of course pongo and spot are boys.....its the curse of cute boys this year lol. They are all so very cute. Congrats!! And I wish you and your next two girls luck, I have 2 oops coming up too and a little stressed


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for your last 2 does. 
I LOVE spot and Pongo! So flashy! 
Beautiful kids! Congratulations!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, and Elsa and Olaf look like little sheep!!! TOO CUTE!!! LoL


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Adorable!! Congrats, they are such cuties


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congrats on all your cuties and best of luck with the remainder kidding


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Olaf, Elsa and Megera are lambs. You are right !
We've had another set of twins since the last picture (Lilo and Stitch).
We are now down to one momma and she is due any minute.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So cute!!
Love the names too 
We have a Olaf too  and a Sven :laugh:


----------



## goatking (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey I had a few questions you may be willing to assist me with..my goat gave birth early this morning, one male one female and one had passed before I found them. This is my first time going through this so everything is new to me. First off the mom wont deal with the babies she refuses to let them milk from her. I've worked a big part of the day with her in a milk station letting them grab milk from her. Her utter is not producing much milk I did fill up about half a bottle that I have been feeding them with. I've closed off a area of about 6 feet by 6 feet for the night so maybe she will become more comfortable around them. I am not sure if they will survive.. I will be giving them their mothers milk every 2 hours throughout the night as that is what I have been doing all day. She really does not like them. If anyone has any info that would be great. I have another goat that should be having babies withen the next day possibly tonight. Any info on goats giving birth would be great! Thanks guys! I'll post pictures soon after I'm sure they will be able to survive .


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Omg so absolutely adorable! I love Veruca! I want her!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

goatking said:


> Hey I had a few questions you may be willing to assist me with..my goat gave birth early this morning, one male one female and one had passed before I found them. This is my first time going through this so everything is new to me. First off the mom wont deal with the babies she refuses to let them milk from her. I've worked a big part of the day with her in a milk station letting them grab milk from her. Her utter is not producing much milk I did fill up about half a bottle that I have been feeding them with. I've closed off a area of about 6 feet by 6 feet for the night so maybe she will become more comfortable around them. I am not sure if they will survive.. I will be giving them their mothers milk every 2 hours throughout the night as that is what I have been doing all day. She really does not like them. If anyone has any info that would be great. I have another goat that should be having babies withen the next day possibly tonight. Any info on goats giving birth would be great! Thanks guys! I'll post pictures soon after I'm sure they will be able to survive .


You will want to start your own thread. More people will see your question.

Is this a first time mom? We're the kids early?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I do believe the first three are sheep


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

yes they are: my first 3 lambs !!!


----------

